# Vacuum sealer unlimited bags???



## Tballard169 (Feb 16, 2020)

Are the ultra bags from vacuum sealer unlimited heavy duty?    I picked the bags from ziplock in December and am impressed with them but if the utlra bags are just as good?  You get more for your buck!   

The pics are from today.  On the left is vacmaster bag and right is ziplock....as you can see the vacmaster did not vacuum all the air out compared to those ziplock ones.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2020)

I use almost 100% Vacuum Sealer Unlimited bags the only other ones I buy are the small ones with zipper from Cabelas


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 16, 2020)

I have used both.  I actually love the zip lok brand that you have.  Thick and seal great.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2020)

Used a foodsaver for years but it was getting weak so just recently bought a vacmaster and love it.  But not sucking all the air out of a bag would be more of an issue with machine and not the bags IMO. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2020)

Just another thought...did you by chance just hit the seal button on vacmaster bag?  I did that once when I was getting used to our new vacmaster machine...just sealed the bag, instead of hitting start which pulls the vacuum then seals it.

Ryan


----------



## buzzy (Feb 17, 2020)

I notice the vacmaster bag is a little bigger than the ziplock. Might have to adjust machine accordingly plus looks like there is a little wrinkle in the bag. Not getting all the air out happens time to time. ( for me)Cut off seal an try again.  I use unlimited bags only. Haven’t had my sealer very long though but wish I would of got 1 years ago.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2020)

Can't speak for the zip lock brand. But I did do a comparison with unlimited bags to LEM bags. The vacuum sealers unlimited, IMHO. Are of a very good quality.





						Side by side comparison LEM and Vacuum Sealers Unlimited dealer bags.
					

I was asked by @pineywoods and a few others if I would be interested in doing a comparison between LEM vacuum sealer bags. And the Vacuum sealers unlimited bags. Before starting. I want to say that this review should be read open minded. And is written by one persons point of view. Both of these...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2020)

I too use the unlimited bags never had a problem.

Warren


----------



## JBPilot (Feb 17, 2020)

I’ve been using the Cabela’s brand bags for a while and love them.  Nowhere near as many issues with them losing the seal versus the food saver brand.  Also a whole lot cheaper than food saver.  I’ve got a food saver sealer, but as soon as it dies I’m going to something with a double seal bar on it.


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 17, 2020)

After years of using the Foodsaver-branded bags and rolls for years, I switched to the Vacuum Sealers Unlimited products a few months ago and couldn’t be happier. No problems so far.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 18, 2020)

buzzy said:


> I notice the vacmaster bag is a little bigger than the ziplock. Might have to adjust machine accordingly plus looks like there is a little wrinkle in the bag. Not getting all the air out happens time to time. ( for me)Cut off seal an try again.  I use unlimited bags only. Haven’t had my sealer very long though but wish I would of got 1 years ago.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 18, 2020)

buzzy said:


> I notice the vacmaster bag is a little bigger than the ziplock. Might have to adjust machine accordingly plus looks like there is a little wrinkle in the bag. Not getting all the air out happens time to time. ( for me)Cut off seal an try again.  I use unlimited bags only. Haven’t had my sealer very long though but wish I would of got 1 years ago.









I cut the the bag in half after I tried sealing it the first time.   And there wasn't a wrinkle in the that vacmaster bag when I did it the second time.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 18, 2020)

So sounds like the ultra bags from vacuum sealer unlimited is pretty good quality?   Thinking back it was always food saver bags losing the seal.  

The zip lock ones run about 15 bucks for 11 x 32 feet or 8x40 feet.  So when I saw you get 50 feet for less money I was skeptical about the cost. Especially with the saying you get paid what you paid for...


----------

